# Should I take him? would i get into trouble?



## smudgethehedge (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi guys,
I know this is a stupid questoin but my mom is going to the office today and im coming with her, she said I could take my hedgehog with me. He comes with me everywhere (shes a wonderful traveler) He comes with me in a fleece lined purse (thanks TeddysMommy for the idea  ) He normally sleeps i would just be sitting around all day, If anyone noticed him do you think id get in trouble?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

There are places where you could get in trouble for having a hedgehog (Like Grocery Stores, etc.) but I don't think its an issue at an office as long as your hedgie can get sleep


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

If you think you will then just don't say anything lol. No one will know he's in there lol. Not the greatest advice but I like being a bad influence :twisted: lol :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Heck yes bring the little guy!!!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Must be ok if your Mom said you could  I often sneak my Pomeranian in my purse cause she is only 5# and likes to come along. Nobody ever says anything even if they notice lol


----------



## smudgethehedge (Apr 3, 2011)

ended up bringin her I didn't even get caught.... He kept snuffling so im not sure if everyone at the office was hard at hearing or something... On our ride home we stopped by petsupermarket to pick up bedding for our hamster and I had her on the front thingy where the window is one the car (becuase ours is live chevron shaped with a large crease in the middle...I dont know for what) and she crawled up to the window and started licking it...so when she did this we were still in the parking lot of P.S.M and these kids saw and started to ooh and aah over her (which made her feel very special ) Then the mom said she had to be a stuffed animal to be that cute ^.^


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

smudgethehedge said:


> ended up bringin her I didn't even get caught.... He kept snuffling so im not sure if everyone at the office was hard at hearing or something... On our ride home we stopped by petsupermarket to pick up bedding for our hamster and I had her on the front thingy where the window is one the car (becuase ours is live chevron shaped with a large crease in the middle...I dont know for what) and she crawled up to the window and started licking it...so when she did this we were still in the parking lot of P.S.M and these kids saw and started to ooh and aah over her (which made her feel very special ) Then the mom said she had to be a stuffed animal to be that cute ^.^


hahaha so cute! i was gonna say, if you did get caught everyone would probably just obsess over how cute she is and they wouldn't care anymore :lol: 
I brought Dexter in a restaurant once in his carrier while my mom and I were on a road trip. I just didn't say anything... so no one asked haha


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

I've taken Roxie with me all over the place and no problems. No on even knows. I have a back pack looking sack that I wear on the front. Looks like a purse. And I secretly like knowing she is there, and they don't know. 

hehehe.


----------

